# Stolen Horse?



## Jatzo22 (25 July 2010)

Hi,

My Mother-in-Law has loaned out her horse in April with a view to selling.  The 'buyer' paid a £300 deposit and was to pay the balance within a few weeks if she was deciding to keep the horse.  To date we have received no further payments.  Within the Loan Agreement it says the owner can end the agreement at any time and so we informed the buyer we would be collecting the horse and travelled down to the West Midlands to collect it.  We arrived at the address which we had been given though it was fictional.  We called the buyer who said that she was not giving the details of where the horse is.  We called the police and they spoke to the buyer who refused to give the details to the police as well and the police then said they could not get involved as it was a civil matter.  We understand that any money issues are civil but as my Mother-in-Law still holds the passport we are concerned now that the horse may have been sold.  Is this ilegal?  

Any advice would be welcome, my Mother-in-Law is a 60 year old disabled lady and has obviously gone into the whole situation quite naively but she is in absolute bits.

Thank you!!


----------



## pixi (25 July 2010)

report the horse as stolen on loand ger a crime ref number then  get it on the stolen horse register .get in touch with stolen on loan n horse watch. get your horses pic n details of the loanee on the web .act fast now they are aware you are on to them .where abouts in the midlands did the horse go some one on here may know where he  is but post pictures n horses details for every one to see


----------



## Jatzo22 (25 July 2010)

Thanks - the loanee lives in Wednesbury though has given Tettenhall Wood as the place where the horse is kept.  She has been advertising lessons with it but when people have called her to 'take lessons' etc she hangs up.  I actually think they 'loan' horses quite often and do the same thing to other people.


----------



## thinlizzy (26 July 2010)

Wednesbury quite a built up area wednesbury ,if shes putting the phone down i would just go down and get horse back saturdays riding schools are busy ,lots of people about you can inform police prior  for advice good luck.How long they had your horse ?Is he chipped ?people are still getting passports


----------



## Jatzo22 (26 July 2010)

We went down to Wednesbury and Wolverhampton but nobody knew of any riding schools in the area.  The addresses she has used are ficticious.  We do have her home address though.  I spoke to the police again today and they have now (after much nagging) said that they would deal with the matter, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## smossy (26 July 2010)

Could you post photographs of horse, in tack shops,livery yards,feed merchants,riding schools.  Some one must have seen the horse around especially if its new to area. Be careful how you word add, perhaps do a miss very mush would like to know how getting on one, if you put stolen you may alert them. Good luck, post a picture on here if as well.


----------



## Cuffey (26 July 2010)

Please contact Missing Horses on Loan in confidence asap

missinghorsesonloan@googlemail.com, 

If you could send photos they will post on this thread otherwise add pics to photobucket and post the link on here

If this person has done this before MHOL may well have an idea who is responsible.


----------



## MHOL (26 July 2010)

Cuffey said:



			Please contact Missing Horses on Loan in confidence asap

missinghorsesonloan@googlemail.com, 

If you could send photos they will post on this thread otherwise add pics to photobucket and post the link on here

If this person has done this before MHOL may well have an idea who is responsible.
		
Click to expand...

Please contact us, we have contacts in that area, we can act straight away, thanks


----------



## Jatzo22 (27 July 2010)

Hi,  This is the link to a photo of Bobby:-

http://s946.photobucket.com/albums/...t=0_0_0_0_164_123_csupload_20484574_large.jpg


----------



## MHOL (27 July 2010)

Jatzo22 said:



			Hi,  This is the link to a photo of Bobby:-

http://s946.photobucket.com/albums/...t=0_0_0_0_164_123_csupload_20484574_large.jpg

Click to expand...

Until you contact us through our email we cannot help, we need to know who you loaned him to and the police reference number


----------



## Jatzo22 (27 July 2010)

Hi I have e-mailed you all the info just now - thanks!  I appreciate everyone's help!!


----------



## thinlizzy (27 July 2010)

What a lovely horse hope you get him back


----------



## timthearab (28 July 2010)

Missing horses on loan is the way to go, they helped me get my stolen horse back, they wont rest until something is done!!!  Do you have proof of ownership.  Loan agreements arent always worth the paper they are written on.  Need crime number from police to help the situation.  Its a long hard road to go down but well worth it.


----------



## MHOL (28 July 2010)

timthearab said:



			Missing horses on loan is the way to go, they helped me get my stolen horse back, they wont rest until something is done!!!  Do you have proof of ownership.  Loan agreements arent always worth the paper they are written on.  Need crime number from police to help the situation.  Its a long hard road to go down but well worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa, already on the case ;-)


----------



## pixi (28 July 2010)

Jatzo22 said:



			Thanks - the loanee lives in Wednesbury though has given Tettenhall Wood as the place where the horse is kept.  She has been advertising lessons with it but when people have called her to 'take lessons' etc she hangs up.  I actually think they 'loan' horses quite often and do the same thing to other people.[/QUOTEhave you checked to see if its tettenhall horse santuary hes at they do do liveries there .they have fundraseing days n is open to the public for a donation.so you could ring n go  for a nosey about to see if your horse is there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JaneyP (29 July 2010)

Is he still at the riding school ?


----------



## JaneyP (29 July 2010)

Can someone PM me please.


----------



## MHOL (29 July 2010)

JaneyP said:



			Can someone PM me please.
		
Click to expand...

Just have ;-)


----------



## CeeBee (30 July 2010)

Any news on this lovely boy yet?


----------



## JaneyP (11 August 2010)

Any news ? ?


----------



## OWLIE185 (11 August 2010)

No doubt the horse is passported and freezemarked so by virtue of it having a passport it will be registered on the National Equestrian Database (Ned).  Ensure that the details of your horse are changed to Stolen status so that if anyone checks it out they know it is stolen.

Contact horsewatch with the police incident number so that they can send details out.

Also instruct an equine solicitor to take action against the people loaning the horse and forcing them to declare where it is being kept.


----------

